# Headset piepst sobald ich das Mikro anschließe



## Wood2105 (7. Mai 2017)

*Headset piepst sobald ich das Mikro anschließe*

Und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem, ich habe mir gestern ein neues Headset gekauft (Sound Blaster Tactic3D Rage USB).
Habe den Treiber wie in der Anleitung beschrieben heruntergeladen, aber sobald ich den Stecker für das Mikro einstecke piepst und rauscht der Kopfhörer ununterbrochen.
An der Steckerbuchse liegt es nicht (habe mehrere ausprobiert, sowohl am PC, als auch am Monitor). Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das fixen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2017)

Also, da das Headset für USB ist, kann es ja nicht am Anschluss liegen. Das Headset "ist" ja selber dann die Soundkarte. Kannst du das Headset an einem Laptop oder so testen, zB bei einem Bekannten?


----------

